# Great to be here.



## aactive (Nov 20, 2020)

Been in the domain space since 1999. Had a few good .ca domains over the years. Focusing more on development these days.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  

Do you have an online portfolio?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard aactive, I see you are from my stomping grounds?


Your website candycrave.ca is pretty incredible with a super domain name.


WOW, great job!!


----------



## aactive (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard aactive, I see you are from my stomping grounds?
> 
> 
> Your website candycrave.ca is pretty incredible with a super domain name.
> ...



Thanks! We just moved here from Winnipeg to be closer to our daughter who lives in Hamilton.


----------



## aactive (Nov 20, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Do you have an online portfolio?



Don't have one. I am more focused on development in the candy space. I have owned a few good .ca's in the past. (jobs.ca, women.ca, candy.ca, jobsearch.ca,  and a few others). I dabble a bit in the TBR in the past year: brad.ca, pretzels.ca, babyboomer.ca  (I like this one, probably because I'm old).


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 20, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Don't have one. I am more focused on development in the candy space. I have owned a few good .ca's in the past. (jobs.ca, women.ca, candy.ca, jobsearch.ca,  and a few others). I dabble a bit in the TBR in the past year: brad.ca, pretzels.ca, babyboomer.ca  (I like this one, probably because I'm old).



Ahh, now I put it together

Why are you using candycrave instead of candy.ca?

Are you hoping to sell candy.ca?


PS. I think I saw you on another forum because I remember commenting on your website once before.


----------



## aactive (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Ahh, now I put it together
> 
> Why are you using candycrave instead of candy.ca?
> 
> ...



Contrary to widespread domainer belief, I don't believe that the generic term is always better than a branded term. I think that "candy crave" and "candy experience" (our other candy site) work better as brands than the all-encompassing "candy". We actually had named candy crave, candyclub originally, but was getting confusion from the candy club .com site in the US.


----------



## domains (Nov 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

How do you source the candy for your online store, do you use dropshipping or keep an inventory, have a physical store?  It is a pretty competitive market I'd imagine.  I think I have a few candy .ca's, like mycandy and candyplus.


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 20, 2020)

Lovely to meet you aactive, I can't ever go back to your website, my hips won't stand for it


----------



## aactive (Nov 21, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> How do you source the candy for your online store, do you use dropshipping or keep an inventory, have a physical store?  It is a pretty competitive market I'd imagine.  I think I have a few candy .ca's, like mycandy and candyplus.



We don't have a brick n mortar store, but we certainly carry inventory. We try and ship orders with 24 hours. Candy/Chocolate is sourced from many places, some as far away as Germany.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome to DN.ca!


----------



## aactive (Nov 21, 2020)

LovelyLynda said:
			
		

> Lovely to meet you aactive, I can't ever go back to your website, my hips won't stand for it



Hi Lynda. The best I can say is all things in moderation. 

“Chocolate is happiness that you can eat.”
- Ursula Kohaupt


----------



## Nafti (Nov 21, 2020)

After clicking on your profile page, I now know who you are. I had an idea before but now I know.  I was actually reading an article on you not long ago. Don’t ask me what it was about though. :lol: But I do remember it was a major publication.


----------



## aactive (Nov 21, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> After clicking on your profile page, I now know who you are. I had an idea before but now I know.  I was actually reading an article on you not long ago. Don’t ask me what it was about though. :lol: But I do remember it was a major publication.



Fame is fleeting . These days I prefer to call myself a Recovering Entrepreneur. I loved the heydays of the domain business (started in 1999) and I don't know if a time like that will happen again any time soon. For me, in the 2008-2014 period, I got into a couple of major development projects long before I had the knowledge or talent to do them and got slaughtered. It was humbling. The good news, at least from the development side of things, it forced me to learn more about developing a real online business, without just throwing money at it and hoping it might work.

Slow and steady can win a lot of races...


----------



## FM__ (Nov 23, 2020)

Shaun, good to see and have you here.


----------



## RedRider (Jan 28, 2021)

jellies.ca is on sedo for $795usd


----------



## aactive (Jan 28, 2021)

RedRider said:
			
		

> jellies.ca is on sedo for $795usd



Thanks for that. Not a very common candy type used in Canada. Might have to revisit it in the future if I can think of an angle.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 18, 2022)

Was searching for the word great in titles this morning to see if I already posted a topic.

This topic came up 😢

Memories

I'm both happy and sad at the same time


----------



## Eby__ (Aug 18, 2022)

Was reminded of him when the Jujubes.ca domain was mentioned elsewhere.


----------

